# Grand Turks Island



## annenp (Feb 18, 2012)

I am going on cruise in April and one of the day ports is Grand Turks Island -- is there a nice resort there (like Hilton/Marriott type) to spend a day at?

Not sure what to do there for the day --


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 19, 2012)

Take a look at Cruise Critic to get ideas on what to do.

Here's are some links.
Grand Turk Overview - http://www.cruisecritic.com/ports/newport.cfm?ID=155
Member Reviews of Grand Turk - http://www.cruisecritic.com/memberreviews/ports/grand-turk-cruises/
Grand Turk forum - http://boards.cruisecritic.com/forumdisplay.php?f=385
Pictures of Grand Turk thread - http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=1241756


----------



## dundeeyank (Feb 19, 2012)

*What I remember*

a very large pool, limited shopping, a very large and relaxing pool, the stern of the ship was hanging over a drop-off that was 100's of feet deep and the bow was in 30' of water.  It was a day to relax on shore.


----------

